# Isla Del Sol - Drew Estate Toro Cigar Review - A Decent Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had one of these tonight with a buddy who doesn't normally go for cigars and we both enjoyed it. The coffee infused flavor was great and the head...

Read the full review here: Isla Del Sol - Drew Estate Toro Cigar Review - A Decent Smoke


----------

